# Ragdoll kitten wanted in North Wales



## zmc02h (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello, I'm looking for any type of Ragdoll kitten that needs a home. I live in Ruthin, North East Wales. We live in the Countryside so it is a safe and pleaceful place for it to live. We have 2 children, 18 and 10 years of age, and we have a quiet 13 year old female Jack Russell. We have owned a cat in the past, but unfortunately we had to leave her in the US when we moved back to Wales, now we finally think it's a perfect time to have a new addition to the family.

We are able to travel far, but would prefer if you were considerably local so you could be able to help us for any queries, etc 

Thanks!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It is unlikely you will get a kitten from a Rehome Group as most Raggies that come in tend to be 1+ but if you are interested then look at ragsrescue - we have just added two young boys to the site - one two years old and one 1 year old but these have to go together. If you wish to take a cat from a rehome group then a home check will be undertaken.

If you do want a kitten then look at The British Ragdoll Cat Club as there is a kitten availability list on there. You will be looking to pay around £300+ for a "pet" quality kitten.

Please note though that Raggies are indoor cats and shouldn't be allowed to roam freely. You could cat proof your garden to allow them secure access or provide a cat pen for them outside.

If you want any more info please feel free to pm me.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

As Chinablue said try ragdoll rescues like rags rehome and the UKRCC which you can fill in our online application form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------

